# She made it to the cage door!!!



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Well Clumzy isnt tamed, i have tired taming her but for some reason she is a little hesitant. She does eat millet if i hold it up to her. Well today i was feeding her and got tired of holding the millet thru the cage door so i let it rest. She then decided to climb to the door and sit on the edge of it.

I was soo happy She was looking around like it was a new world hahaha but i was cautious so she would fly away. The only reason i did that was i didnt want her to have a horrible experience while it was her first time out of the cage. 

I guess we are getting there slowly but surely


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats! You are making progress!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

yup, its working slowly. I can sit next to the cage without her getting scared and moving back


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

hang in there and yay for a big step today!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice! My tiel isn't fully tamed yet (he was parent raised) It'll take some time but it's definitely satisfying when you get closer to your tiel


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Raheel said:


> Well Clumzy isnt tamed, i have tired taming her but for some reason she is a little hesitant. She does eat millet if i hold it up to her. Well today i was feeding her and got tired of holding the millet thru the cage door so i let it rest. She then decided to climb to the door and sit on the edge of it.
> 
> I was soo happy She was looking around like it was a new world hahaha but i was cautious so she would fly away.


Congratulations! My bird sits on the threshold looking around all the time. They are so cute when they look around like that, aren't they?

I am sure Clumzy will be fully tamed very soon!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

I.love.tiels said:


> Congratulations! My bird sits on the threshold looking around all the time. They are so cute when they look around like that, aren't they?
> 
> I am sure Clumzy will be fully tamed very soon!


Yea it is cute when they look around like that. At this point she will sit there but im afraid she will try to fly off. If she does it will be a nightmare to bring her back in the cage, i dont want to whip out the towel like the first day we brought her home.

She is still afraid of my hand and fingers


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

With mine, when they fly around I use a dowel type perch to get them back to their cage when they're done. My Gibbs and Hetty are still not completely hand tamed so sometimes they don't want to use my hand at all. They are more apt to step up on to the dowel and as long as my movements are slow, I can carry them back to their cage. I just talk to them gently as I bring them back. I also don't rush after them the minute they land as long as they are fine.. I give them time to view the room from where they are and just watch them. Give this a try and see how it works?


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> With mine, when they fly around I use a dowel type perch to get them back to their cage when they're done. My Gibbs and Hetty are still not completely hand tamed so sometimes they don't want to use my hand at all. They are more apt to step up on to the dowel and as long as my movements are slow, I can carry them back to their cage. I just talk to them gently as I bring them back. I also don't rush after them the minute they land as long as they are fine.. I give them time to view the room from where they are and just watch them. Give this a try and see how it works?


Oh thats cool. One day ill have to try that. I think millet will help when im trying to bring her close to me. I can feed her millet when she is inside the cage but not from my hand, only if im holding the millet and no sudden movements with the hand or she gets spooked.

I actually wanna see what she does when she is out and about


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Raheel said:


> Yea it is cute when they look around like that. At this point she will sit there but im afraid she will try to fly off. If she does it will be a nightmare to bring her back in the cage, i dont want to whip out the towel like the first day we brought her home.
> 
> She is still afraid of my hand and fingers


Sure - if she is not completely tame yet you have to pay attention. My tiel was tame when I bought him, although very diffident. He did come out on my hand, but he just went flat and literally growled at me! 

It takes some time, but the journey is rewarding, and you will see, when she is tame you will feel very satisfied with the accomplishment of having tamed her!


----------



## cocky4tiels (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on such great progress . Nigel actually let me rub his head and back of neck today so I know how you feel with the joy of making positive steps forward (needless to say my hubby has mastered the rubs, kisses, and snuggles with Nigel that I can only hope for someday soon)


----------

